# Inlet Side Of Water Pump



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

Trying to winterize my TT (32BHDS) and I am not sure which side of the water pump I hook up my hose on to draw anti freeze from the jug. The one side of the pump has a single hose coming from it and the other has a hose with a tee in it ( a line from the water hook up and one that comes up from the floor)which then goes in to the other side of the pump. Which is the proper side to hook my hose up to??? Hope someone can help this TT rookie out


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The suction side of the water pump has only a single hose. The discharge side of the pump has the tee as the shore water connection bypasses the water pump and connects to the pressure side of the water system.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Find the one that comes up through the floor. Sounds like the line with the T to me.

Either way your not going to hurt the pump if you use the wrong fitting, all you "might" do is blow bubbles in your antifreeze bottle and then try the other line and things will start flowing.

Good luck.

Edit. Sounds like Andy has your answer.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> The suction side of the water pump has only a single hose. The discharge side of the pump has the tee as the shore water connection bypasses the water pump and connects to the pressure side of the water system.


X2. Andy is correct. The side with the single line (no Tee) is the inlet, or suction side of the pump.

Mike


----------



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you for the help, once I knew which side to hook my hose up to I had my TT winterized in no time, can't what til I can get back out and use it


----------

